# Species Isolyze Garbage!



## snake (Aug 1, 2019)

Got this junk on sale. Not saying the protein was off but the gas this created could run a small village. Even the dogs would give me that, "Really dude" look and leave the room.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 1, 2019)

Damn yoooouuuuu Dave Palumbo!!!!!


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 1, 2019)

That means it's good


----------



## Seeker (Aug 1, 2019)

It means you're having trouble digesting it. But obviously you know this. Are you having gas with other whey protein powders?


----------



## bigdog (Aug 1, 2019)

All the whey ive tried bloats me and gives me gas. the casein is a bit better on the issue on my fat ass..


----------



## snake (Aug 1, 2019)

Seeker said:


> It means you're having trouble digesting it. But obviously you know this. Are you having gas with other whey protein powders?



Not really any problems with my standard ones; Pure Protein and Body Fortress. Used Six Star a few times and it was okay. This was not just a "Every now and then" gas problem, it was all the time. I have finished it and we'll see how it goes the next few days.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 1, 2019)

deleted...


----------



## Trump (Aug 1, 2019)

Myprotein???



Gibsonator said:


> The whey I use tastes bomb, no bloat or gas, i would say which one but i don't want to be called a supp shill ya know :32 (17):


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 1, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> deleted...


I see what you did there


----------



## j2048b (Aug 1, 2019)

1st phorm company ive tried that was good.... myprotein as well


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 1, 2019)

Touch & go with the protein wafts fer me. I've had good luck with BSN but less so with Optimum. Never tried that brand, Snake. Thinking I'll give it a hard pass.


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Touch & go with the protein wafts fer me. I've had good luck with BSN but less so with Optimum. Never tried that brand, Snake. Thinking I'll give it a hard pass.



Optimum chocolate malt flavor with unsweetened vanilla almond milk is the tits.

Comparatively, regular chocolate flavor tastes like ass.


----------



## DNW (Aug 2, 2019)

Jin said:


> Optimum chocolate malt flavor with unsweetened vanilla almond milk is the tits.
> 
> Comparatively, regular chocolate flavor tastes like ass.



I havent tried the chocolate malt one yet, and the double rich chocolate tastes nasty.  I buy 10 lb bags of ON extreme milk chocolate (post wo).  I also use bsn syntha 6 cake batter for before bed. I'm an ON whore.


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2019)

Man I can't do chocolate. Ick


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2019)

god dammit snake spend the extra $$ on some normal protien


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2019)

Just saw Transparent Labs mentioned in another thread. Anyone?


----------



## DNW (Aug 3, 2019)

snake said:


> Man I can't do chocolate. Ick



That's weird. What flavors do you stick to then


----------

